# Gas Bottle Wanted



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi

Does anyone out there living within a 10 mile radius of Cannock have a spare gas bottle they don't want. (that you would like to earn a fiver for.)

I need an extra Propane 7k but can exchange any bottle for one of these.

Cheers
Anita


----------



## 101316 (Oct 9, 2006)

Go to your local tip/dumpit site. They usually have a caged area full of dumped gas bottles. They tend to be all the smaller brand names but often there are Calor amongst them. Just ask one of the chaps at the tip, they'll sort you out.

I think a Calor stockist should exchange any size for the 7kg you need - not sure about the propane from butane bit though, as most of the bottles I see at our tip are butane. I would phone and check first.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi
You could try your local freecycle group they come on to harrogate freecycle fairly regular

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/moorlandsfreecycle/
scottie


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

My local Calor stockist will exchange small for large cylinders & also from Butane to Propane no problem, so you should find your stockist will do the same


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks for the advise guys.

Have tried the local tip, but because there are now camera's fitted on the grounds, they cannot get away with giving me one out of the cage.  

Anita


----------



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

Anita,
I have a spare c/gas bottle you can have, we are in Newport, S.Wales, will be coming up to ( Br*w**ills ) Cannock in a few weeks time to get some work done on the m/h.
if you have no luck in getting one PM me and we'll bring it up, we should also be going to the Firework display at Ironbridge (Blists hill) at Telford. Saturday 3rd November 07. 

Roy and Helen.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

anita302 said:


> I need an extra Propane 7k but can exchange any bottle for one of these.
> 
> Cheers
> Anita


Hi Anita

You can exchange any size for any other at ~Calor stockists..

FAQ From Calor site 
I would like to exchange my cylinder for a different size, can we do this at any Calor outlet?
Yes, call your local CGD outlet on 0800 662 663 and they will be able to advise. All bottles except for the 5kg Patio Gas can be exchanged.


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hello All,
Sorry to "but in" on this post but does anyone know how I can get a Camping Gaz 907 cylinder without paying their extortionate price?
Thanks 
Sennen523.


----------



## urbanracer (Aug 22, 2007)

How much are they from calor gas?

have you tried ebay

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Camping-gaz-9...ryZ16036QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hello Urbanracer,
From my local garage the 907 full, is £63 without exchange.
I won't touch E--Y after my account was "hacked" last year!!
Thanks 
Sennen523.


----------



## urbanracer (Aug 22, 2007)

I have a 904 from years ago wonder how much thats worth?
I might put it on ebay.

£63 thats a lot how much is the refill if you have a cylinder?


----------

